# مركز كورسات الكمبيوتر فى مصر



## marko210 (30 يونيو 2008)

ما هى افضل مراكز تدريب تقدم كورسات الكمبيوتر فى مصر سواء على مستوى الكنائس او المراكز العامة نرجو ان الكل يشارك للاستفادة لنا جميعا


----------



## marko210 (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مركز كورسات الكمبيوتر فى مصر*

هل الموضوع غير مفيد؟


----------

